# Excercising dogs in Peyia



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Everyone

we knew that were issues with dogs in Cyprus, but were still destroyed when our dog suffered symptoms of poisoning a couple of weeks ago. He's survived, thankfully, but this has still made things awkward for us.

Does anyone know ANYWHERE in the Peyia area where it's safe to allow a dog to run free, without the threat of it being the last thing he does?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

You cannot assume anywhere is safe for dogs because apart from the malicious poison that is sometimes put down there is poison laid to kill rats, in particular.

Our dog was poisoned but survived with no ill effects. Since that time we only allow him loose wearing a muzzle. He got used to this quite quickly and ensures he can't eat anything. We do sometimes have to explain to people that it is to protect him and not because he bites.

It's a simple, effective and cheap solution to this horrible problem.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> You cannot assume anywhere is safe for dogs because apart from the malicious poison that is sometimes put down there is poison laid to kill rats, in particular.
> 
> Our dog was poisoned but survived with no ill effects. Since that time we only allow him loose wearing a muzzle. He got used to this quite quickly and ensures he can't eat anything. We do sometimes have to explain to people that it is to protect him and not because he bites.
> 
> ...


Hi Pete1
What kind of muzzle do you use? One that really close his mouth or one more like a "basket" if you understand what I mean

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi Pete1
> What kind of muzzle do you use? One that really close his mouth or one more like a "basket" if you understand what I mean
> 
> Anders


Hi Anders,

It's a basket type muzzle made of plastic. He can still bark and drink with it on and is not too restrictive. They're available at vets and pet shops in different sizes.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It is still important though to keep a close eye on them even when wearing these muzzles as they can still lick stuff with poison on and although it is unlikely to kill them as they won't ingest a lot it can still make them ill.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2013)

Veronica said:


> It is still important though to keep a close eye on them even when wearing these muzzles as they can still lick stuff with poison on and although it is unlikely to kill them as they won't ingest a lot it can still make them ill.


And they don't protect against snakes either:boxing:

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> And they don't protect against snakes either:boxing:
> 
> Anders


That's quite true although in our experience snakes are rare and the majority you will come across are the Black Whip Tail snakes. We get these in the garden each year. They are not aggressive and flee extremely quickly when they see you or a dog.

For piece of mind you can buy anti-venom kits from vets.

Here's one I managed to take a picture of behind our house.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Its really only the blunt nosed viper which is lethal. The black whip snake is non venomous and the other venomous snakes are unlikely to kill even a dog with their venom although it will make them ill. The montpelier is venomous but bites will not result in death and the cat snake although venomous has back fangs so can only inject venom if you were to put your finger into the back of its mouth.


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

thanks everyone

Pete- I'd thought of the muzzle.Where we lived in Cumbria, there was a chocolate lab that wore one whenever it was off the lead- only way to stop it eating EVERYTHING and saving the owner a fortune in vets bills!!!

Any suggestions of where a muzzled dog could run free?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

MartynKSA said:


> thanks everyone
> 
> Pete- I'd thought of the muzzle.Where we lived in Cumbria, there was a chocolate lab that wore one whenever it was off the lead- only way to stop it eating EVERYTHING and saving the owner a fortune in vets bills!!!
> 
> Any suggestions of where a muzzled dog could run free?


I can't answer for the Peyia area but I'm sure you'll find walks close by. We live up in the hills where we have multiple choices of different kinds of walks.

Pete


----------

